# Pixel is Hospitalized in my home :(



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Pixel threw up her dinner this morning so i called the on call tech to meet me at work. we ran blood work and took xrays and found out it looks like she has pancreatitis. this is really odd b/c i dont give her ne thing that could cause this. so either she picked up something outside and ate it or it was a chew bone treat she got as a xmas gift. i noticed someone really worked on it and looked like it was in her vomit.  so the way to treat for it is IV fluids and nothing by mouth. this put a damper in my plans b/c i was getting ready to head to my parents house 3 hrs away and a friend was watching the P's at my house. so now i had to take pixel and bring her with me. i have to keep her in a cage with an IV hanging. her poor leg is splinted b/c when she bends it the fluids stop. she looks so pitiful and i just want to let her free. but i want her better so i am treating her like she is a patient and not my child. this is soooo hard  please keep pixel in ur thoughts and hope for a speedy recovery. i hope all the people here tomorrow doesnt stress her out too much. hope everyone has a happy holiday! :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Jaimie, I'm so sorry little Pixel is not well.

I hope you enjoy your time with your family & the little one is very quickly on the mend! :grouphug:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Awwwww poor little Pixel - I hope she gets better :grouphug: we will all be thinking of you


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg, poor Pixel! :bysmilie: I hope she gets better really soon. :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh no Jaimie, I am so sorry this has happened! You're a good mommy, treating her as a patient and doing what's best for her. You and Pixel will be in my thoughts - I pray she will be ok. Gentle hugs to Pixie-girl! :grouphug: I hope you enjoy your time with family.
Pixel, you know just what to do to get mommy to take you along with her, don't you, cutie-pie?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: Here is to a speedy recovery for Pixel. :grouphug:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Poor Pixel! I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, praying for Pixel that all goes well. She's in the best place she could possibly be, with her Dr. Mommy! Try to take care, Jaimie.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

I hope she is better soon.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh Jamie, I feel so bad   ... I am so sorry as it was Abbie who was her SS and I didn't think that any of the treats was bad for her unless it was the little petite chew bone that I sent. Oh please give her many :grouphug: :grouphug: from Abbie and me and I hope you get to get to your parents as quickly as you can. Drive safe with the 3 P's.....

Diane, Sophie and Abbie


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I've been thinking about this thread all night. I am hoping Pixel is doing better and recovering quickly.

This thread kind of scares me. I know if one of my dogs threw up just once, I'd not think too much about it. I know I wouldn't go to the vet over one accident. Was there some gut feeling that made you run blood work?


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: Get well soon, sweet Pixel! :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Pixel, we are thinking of you and sending lots of hugs and kisses. :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Poor Pixel! Feel better quickly! :grouphug:


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Hope you have a speedy recovery little Pixel. Enjoy the holidays with your mommie.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh Jamie so sorry to hear little Pixel is so sick! Praying your quick action will get her a speedy recovery!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

oops dbl post...sorry


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Poor little tyke, here's hoping she feels better soon.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Jaimie,
I'm sorry to hear that Pixel isn't well right now. I hope that she can get better quickly and everything works out well. Maybe this was just her way to keep from getting left behind...
You and Pix are in my thoughts and prayers. Try to have a wonderful Christmas with your family.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> I've been thinking about this thread all night. I am hoping Pixel is doing better and recovering quickly.
> 
> This thread kind of scares me. I know if one of my dogs threw up just once, I'd not think too much about it. I know I wouldn't go to the vet over one accident. Was there some gut feeling that made you run blood work? [/B]


Get well soon sweet Pixel. Hugs to you and your mommy! :grouphug: 

I'm thinking the same thing. So Jamie, when you get a chance and know that Pixel is doing well, please let us know how you knew something was off. Both of my babies have from time to time thrown up once. How did you know? What can we learn from this?


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Poor Pixel has had a bout of bad luck this yr!!! I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Get Well Wishes to Pixel........
And yes, I am jumping on that band wagon to find out HOW you knew it just wasn't an upset stomach and it was worse?? From time to time (very rare) but one of the boys will spit up almost like they have a hair ball. So how did you know?

Love and hugs to Pixel that she recovers quickly!

Merry Christmas.
Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Jaimie, I'm so sorry to hear that Pixel isn't feeling well. I hope she has a speedy recovery. It's good to know she's in the best of care.

[attachment=31490:getwellsoonredteal.gif]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Jaimie I am so sorry Pixel is so sick, I pray she will make a speedy recovery :grouphug:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Poor Pix..and poor Park and Pax for not having their sister with them for the holidays. I know the absence can effect them just as much as a human would. :bysmilie: I'm sorry she's not feeling well. I hope your holiday is a good one despite this. As a parent, I always anticipate someone being sick at Christmas. It seems like it's tradition. :shocked:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Poor baby................I hope she is feeling better soon. Maybe Santa will be extra good to her.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohh goodness.  poor pixel. hope she recovers quickly. :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Poor Pixel and poor you, too. I kind of like the idea that this was Pixel's way of going to Grandma's......

Jaimie, you are becoming a very experienced parent. I can't think of many Christmases where SOMEBODY doesn't have a bad cold, flu, etc. It's all part of it.....at least Pix is in good hands!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=492775
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was also thinking the same thing. I normally dont start to worry unless mine throw up more than once. I hope your little girl feels better soon!! XOXO to Pixel.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Pix is feeling better today which is making it harder on me. she barks and cries b/c she doesnt understand why she is in a cage on fluids. i have no way of rechecking her blood work here so it will have to wait til i get home tonight so she must stay on fluids until then. as far as how i knew something was wrong.... after they throw up usually they r back to their bouncy self but this time she just looked pathetic and kinda sat there then went and laid in the bed. normally i would have continued to watch her further but b/c i was going out of town i didnt want it to turn into something worse. which it would have if i didnt take her in, so im glad mommy instinct kicked in. i also squeezed her belly and she grunted this told me it was painful...u can also watch their pupils, if they dialate when u press on something that means it hurts for those tough babies that dont like to show pain. hopefully pixel will get the catheter out tonight. i hate having her locked up like that.

as far as her SS dont worry. even i thought it was safe to give her....its no ones fault here. although in most cases of pancreatitis it is the owners fault for giving them things they shouldnt be eating...this isnt the case. i never give my babies scraps or ne thing they shoudlnt have. i will keep u all updated. :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: 
poor Pixel - I hope she gets her catheter out today to.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:grouphug: Wishing Pixel a speedy recovery :grouphug:


----------



## iluvlucy (Jul 15, 2006)

I am sooo sorry! I have heard of so many dogs lately with pancreatitis. My sisters Corgi almost died, and still is not her old self. What is going on?

Big hugs to Pixel!

:grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-I sure hope Pixel is feeling better soon-poor baby! rayer: rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry about little Pixel and right here at Christmas. I know she will be fine but it just "sucks" to be sick on Christmas. Get well soon darling!!!!! We will all be thinking of you and wishing you a speedy recovery~~~~


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the update Jamie. I'm glad she is feeling better. Hope this doesn't ruin your Christmas. Keep us posted as to the results when you are able to re-test her. And thanks for easing the minds of all of us worrier mommies. Maybe you should also post the brand of bone/chew she had so we know to avoid it. Hope you have the Merriest Christmas ever!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jaimie I'm so sorry this has happened especially during Christmas. I'll keep Pixel in my prayers


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

HOPE LITTLE PIXEL FEELS BETTER REAL SOON :grouphug:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Poor Pixel! Hope she feels better soon. Would not want her feeling poorly on Christamas. Have a great Christmas anyway.

Love

Sue, Bentley and Brie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hugs to you and sweet Pixel. So sorry to hear she's under the weather, but I know she's getting the best care possible.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

So sorry to hear about Pixel.  I know you are giving her the best care. :grouphug: to you Pixel and you!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I keeping wondering if Ellie's Pancreatic Infufficenecy was caused by something she ate. She started getting sick last March. I look at everything now, and I am even worried about some of the toys from china.

Get well Pixel :wub: 

Cathy


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:shocked:  OMG! I'm so glad you caught it so early. Thank goodness Pix has Dr. Mommy. I'm glad she is starting to mend, and know she will be better very soon. Merry Christmas Pix, Parker, Pax, and Dr. Mommy. :thumbsup:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm glad she is in your good hands. I hope she is better soon!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thank you for the update. I'm glad she is doing better!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Poor Pixel  I'm happy to hear she is better today


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow I didn't know a chew could give them that! I'm glad you caught it though and that she seems to be feeling better. I bet she can't wait to get home!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that you and Pixel are having to go through this at Christmas! I hope she is better soon and you all have a wonderful holiday. :grouphug:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:grouphug: noselicks to miss pixel... hope she recovers quickly and is back to being her usual self


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope Ms Pixel continues to improve, and she'll be all better on Christmas Day.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

pixel's blood work was normal tonight! yay so i started her on a liquid diet and will slowly put her back on food. so far so good. im glad i caught it early b/c it usually isnt fixed this fast.

the chew was hartz brand....here is a pic of a similar one








....it looked like a neat idea so i let her have it. i dont blame n e one for this...im sure it was a freak thing. they did drag it outside and it got wet and soft so she was able to eat more of it at once which is prob why it upset her tummy


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So glad to hear she's doing better, Jaimie. Thanks for the update.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Get Well Wishes to Pixel. :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

glad to hear she's improving!! :grouphug: fantastic news! :chili: 

gosh, what a scare. how convenient to have a dr. for a mommy. B)


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What a relief she has responded so quickly. Give her a hug from me and then hug yourself for me too Jamie. Have the Merriest Christmas ever.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: Yeh! Glad she is feeling better. :chili: You have a wonderful Christmas Jaimie.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

:smheat: Oh I am so glad she is feeling better :grouphug: 
Have a nice Christmas :grouphug:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I'm so glad she is feeling better too. As you said, it could be a fluke, but with the increasing recalls of pet related products I know I won't be purchasing that bone for my babies. Thank you for posting a photo of it. I hope she wakes up on Christmas morning all bouncy and back to herself.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Happy Christmas to all of the P's and especially Miss Pixel!!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww poor little Pix, glad she is feeling much better. :wub: :wub:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... Jaimie.. I was shocked to go on SM and find a post like this from you... omg... :shocked: Poor Pixel... I hope she is feeling better today... and I hope you stay strong. :grouphug:


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

:grouphug: poor Pixel...sounds like she's feeling a lot better now...i hope she makes a full recovery and is back to hanging out w/her little sis and big bro soon


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So glad to hear Pixel is feeling better. My kids got some sort of dental cheewey for Christmas....think I'll get rid of it...just in case.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so glad Pixel is feeling better and thanks so much for posting the pic of the chewie so it doesn't happen to anyone else. Feel better Pixel! :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Glad to hear Pixel is doing better!!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh Jaime :grouphug: :grouphug: , I just read this post and I feel so bad for Pixel and for her Mommy :grouphug: I am so glad to read that she is doing better! Give her a big hug from me and nose licks from Indy :wub: We love you precious little Pixel please get well very soon rayer: You have a wonderful Mommy and I know she is taking very special care of you :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Jaimie I hope Pixel is still recovering nicely. Maybe she will be up and around again in a few days. :wub: I am so glad you caught it quickly...........lucky P's to have a doc in the house.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Whoa poor Pixel. I am so very thankful to know she is doing better now. Goodness Jaimie, you have three VERY fortunate doggies.

I am so sure it was so VERY hard to think if her as a patient and not your child. GADS for me that would be awful.

Wishing Pixel a SWIFT complete recovery,
Melanie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

So sorry that happened to little Pixel, but I'm glad you caught it early & she had a speedy recovery. Sure does remind me of Boo getting sick with pancreatis late last winter. And I also suspected a chew bone because it was the only thing he ate that Hannah didn't eat.


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

So glad to hear that Pixel is feeling better. Thanks for posting a picture of the chew...that really helps us all know what to avoid.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Jaimie, I can't wait to hear when little Pixel is totally back to normal. :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Jaimie, How is Pixel? :huh:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

she is all back to normal...now she has naked arms from the IVs  o well it will grow back. paxton gets spayed wed by me and then she will be my next patient


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> she is all back to normal...now she has naked arms from the IVs  o well it will grow back. paxton gets spayed wed by me and then she will be my next patient[/B]



Do u give yourself a discount??..  I mean beings you are the doctor...and all. :thumbsup: 

Kidding, girlfriend, but your three kids are super lucky to have you as a mom!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> she is all back to normal...now she has naked arms from the IVs  o well it will grow back. paxton gets spayed wed by me and then she will be my next patient[/B]



Spayed?! - I can't believe she is old enough! It seems like just yesterday you brought her home!!
Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------

